# short add i did



## malex (Mar 16, 2010)

ok i was not quite sure in wich section to post that but i did a short clip for a contest we are having now in canada . it consist of naming the new doritos flaver and making a short clip.




i tryed to go for humor and its martial art related 

take a look and tell me what you think please

later guys!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SOO this whole Add is a quite Video of u tapping a Dorito bag and then Kicking it?

And acting like it hurt?...... Interesting....

MMA Related?


----------



## malex (Mar 16, 2010)

*hm hmm*

just ma related not mma related let s say 

thanks for watching


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, that walk was funny.


----------



## malex (Mar 16, 2010)

**

that walk techniques take a lot of practice 

it just have 3 days left to the contest so if you guys have a minute go and rate my video please or simple watch it .

thanks for the support guys
later


----------

